# Looking for ONE of the Horesman



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Hah Haaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh.

Saddle up those of you who volunteered to gang bomg me. :hn

One of you must pay. :gn :gn :gn Who will it be?

Stand up and volunteer to be taken down......horsemen!!
STAND UP I SAY - I'm guilty!!

DC# 0307 0020 0005 1033 [email protected](you don't need the last digit)

Bawahahaha!!!! :gn :gn :gn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

No fair Re-Gifting!! Whaddaya think this is - a Christmas office party? :ss:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe it's time to play Whack-A-Mole ... except we to change the name to something the rolls off the tongue better than Whack-A-FishForFree


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Maybe it's time to play Whack-A-Mole ... except we to change the name to something the rolls off the tongue better than Whack-A-FishForFree


I am exempt due to the last favor I granted you, remember&#8230; "someone has already paid your debt in full." 

-Richard


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Richard - no way! Scott got blasted to bits, fair and square!!

I think he should only bomb the instigator!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

All right I'll do it.

My name is Scott Shilala and I am the Horsemen you are looking for. 

(Thanks to Al for letting me use his SN as mine is not working right now)

Please PM ahc4353 for my address.

All the best,
Scott


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> All right I'll do it.
> 
> My name is Scott Shilala and I am the Horsemen you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah.......nice try pal. I didn't say I was bombing the leader.

Where's everybody else? Round 'em up tell 'em to come in here and volunteer their plan for destroying FishForFREE. Huh? Where is everybody now?

It's one against 35 and nobody wants to come out and play? :gn :gn


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah.......nice try pal. I didn't say I was bombing the leader.
> 
> Where's everybody else? Round 'em up tell 'em to come in here and volunteer their plan for destroying FishForFREE. Huh? Where is everybody now?
> 
> It's one against 35 and nobody wants to come out and play? :gn :gn


Hey Scott, you finally dug yourself out from all those boxes I see:r. Just remember the boys can be rounded up again...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a preloaded package just waiting for the word. Did someone say launch?:dr Its a damn good thing I am too fat to ride a horse.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Scott, you finally dug yourself out from all those boxes I see:r. Just remember the boys can be rounded up again...


 :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd: HOORAH!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott, I wouldnt mess with them again! :mn I wouldn't know what to do if I was bombed like that.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Ohhh no. You can't bomb any of us. Just lick your wounds and keep recovering. 

No bomb-backs.....and that's a warning.




















OK, you can bomb Scott then.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh lord! Bombs away!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

If you're sending oranges or pink grapefruit, I'm in.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

pick some new kid on the block and PIF


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> All right I'll do it.
> 
> My name is Scott Shilala and I am the Horsemen you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahahahahaha! That's great!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

SCOTT! Looks like you may be a glutton for punishment. :r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

If I may I would like to reference a classic scene from the movie*, "Cool Hand Luke"*&#8230;

*"Stay down"*



> The ventilation fan in the bunkhouse spins and cuts to the next day's weekly boxing sparring, where Luke is challenged to a showdown - the weekly knock-down, drag-out boxing fight in front of the other men. Characteristic of his indomitable spirit, in the middle of a circle of convicts, Luke is severely bloodied and beaten by Dragline but won't stay down. The other convicts sensibly advise him to stop and survive the epic pounding: *"Just stay down, Luke. He's just gonna knock ya down again, buddy...It's not your fault. He's just too big...Let him hit you in the nose and get some blood flowing. Maybe the bosses will stop it before he kills you."* Mockingly, strong-willed Luke replies: "I don't want to frighten him."


Scott please&#8230;*"Stay down"*


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Ohhhhhh, and so it begins!!!!
Let's see who it is!?!?!?

Didunt yous lern yer lessin the first time?

I like Vin's concept of whack-a-mole! We could be the twenty somthin men who continuously beat the crap outta one another.:mn


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you should just smoke a cigar and relax. No sense getting worked up over the huge crater that is Florida.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> I think you should just smoke a cigar and relax. No sense getting worked up over the huge crater that is Florida.


:tpd: But if you MUST get somebody... (look at the post above mine.)


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Looking for ONE of the Horseman*

You Talkin' to Me?!!
I say fix your spellcheck before ya go talkin' trash, boy!:ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

He took a whoopin and now he's acting like he wants some more!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

shilala said:


> If you're sending oranges or pink grapefruit, I'm in.


Mmmmmmm Pink Grapefruit.:dr


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :tpd: But if you MUST get somebody... (look at the post above mine.)


Heeeeyy!? Who's side are you on?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with SmokeyJoe..... and if I remember correctly, "Someone" (who might be living in Alabama) is building a really huge humi out of a gun cabinet. I prolly have enough mail funds to get one more out this month...

PS... Whoo Hoo, I just noticed I have extra nanners (although *green*)!!! :mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> Heeeeyy!? Who's side are you on?


:r How quickly gorillas turn on one another when it comes to bombing.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Volt said:


> I agree with SmokeyJoe..... and if I remember correctly, "Someone" (who might be living in Alabama) is building a really huge humi out of a gun cabinet. I prolly have enough mail funds to get one more out this month...
> 
> PS... Whoo Hoo, I just noticed I have extra nanners (although *green*)!!! :mn


Congrats on the Nanners. I thought you were my Bro. Then you go and turn on me.  There are a lot more deserving gorillas here than this old knucklehead.:tu



SmokeyJoe said:


> :r How quickly gorillas turn on one another when it comes to bombing.


 Just when you start to trust folks too. :bxThey wanna go to beatin' up on ya.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey, Scott! Thanks for the post card, man. That is cool. I will try to get a pic up. :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Scott have you replaced your mail box yet?.............I might hold off if I were you


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Hey, Scott! Thanks for the post card, man. That is cool. I will try to get a pic up. :tu


You like that? Cool huh? Richard (tzaddi) made that for me and I sent it out to every one of the 35 bombers!

Don't try and cuddle up to me though.......You may very well be the one Horseman (spelled correctly this time) I am trying to make an example of.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> Scott have you replaced your mail box yet?.............I might hold off if I were you


As I said a long time ago to Shilala...

_Yeah, yeah, yeah......blah, blah, blah._
_I ain't skeered of you or nobody else. _
:r_ :r :r_


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> As I said a lnong time ago to Shilala...
> 
> _Yeah, yeah, yeah......blah, blah, blah._
> _I ain't skeered of you or nobody else. _
> :r_ :r :r_


Hehhehehehehe.
You're a slow learner, aren't ya?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> You like that? Cool huh? Richard (tzaddi) made that for me and I sent it out to every one of the 35 bombers!
> 
> Don't try and cuddle up to me though.......You may very well be the one Horseman (spelled correctly this time) I am trying to make an example of.


You just struck a little fear in my heart. For about 1/1000 of a second.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> You just struck a little fear in my heart. For about 1/1000 of a second.


That's all I need.............mission accomplished! :tu

We should know tomorrow :chk :chk :chk


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> That's all I need.............mission accomplished! :tu
> 
> We should know tomorrow :chk :chk :chk


Whatever happens, I love ya, Bro! :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> That's all I need.............mission accomplished! :tu
> 
> We should know tomorrow :chk :chk :chk


we shall see!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DC# checked and confirmed. Ready for devistation to begin.

Buckle your seat belt sir!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Scott's done. End of story.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Did someone say "4 Horsemen"??


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> DC# checked and confirmed. Ready for devistation to begin.
> 
> Buckle your seat belt sir!


Whooo! if it was delivered I am in the clear. Can't wait to see this poor soul's demise.



BamaDoc77 said:


> Did someone say "4 Horsemen"??


Stewart, you almost made me spit spew coffee! :r:r

Made me remember being a kid and wrestling with my cousins. I was always Austin Idol though. :r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

:cp Well, who was it? The suspense is getting to me.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

We ride hard and fast and this is the thanks you give?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Dudes, he gave us the DC# minus the last digit, how hard is it to run the various options, not hard at all. So I know who it is and you can too. :tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Dudes, he gave us the DC# minus the last digit, how hard is it to run the various options, not hard at all. So I know who it is and you can too. :tu


Well it hit, I just don't know who lives in AL.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

MithShrike said:


> Well it hit, I just don't know who lives in AL.


that means FL is off the hook..................................................:r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

MithShrike said:


> Well it hit, I just don't know who lives in AL.


I do and so does someone else that has been working this thread.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Twas delivered moments ago in Goodwater, AL.


Wonder who lives there? :chk :chk :chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> Twas delivered moments ago in Goodwater, AL.
> 
> Wonder who lives there? :chk :chk :chk:chk


something else landed recently as well


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Ha ha! Mr. Smart @ss! :r You got me good man! Never in a million would I have thought I was the targeted horseman. There are many more horseman way more deserving than me. I am humbled, Scott. I am about to post the damage with pics.

Thanks, Brother! You got me hook, line and sinker! :ss

Link to Damage


----------

